# RICOH SCAN TO EMAIL: authentication failed



## JulioRD (Dec 2, 2014)

I need some help with scanning mail with GMAIL.

I used the necessary parameters: server (smtp.gmail.com), port (465), I loaded the site certificate in the machine (for Internet Explorer), and I made sure that the username and password for authentication are correct.

Still, always tells me "Authentication Failed" when sending a Scan-to-email.

Scanning folders does it perfectly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Given the port number you listed you are forcing mail to use SSL and https. My Ricoh doesn't appear to support this. Recommendation is to use aspmx.l.google.com on port 25 according to the below article.

https://support.google.com/a/answer/176600?hl=en


----------

